
Japan Ends Coronavirus Emergency with 850 Deaths and No Lockdown - mrfusion
https://www.newsweek.com/japan-ends-coronavirus-emergency-850-deaths-no-lockdown-1506336
======
WheelsAtLarge
I think we can learn a lot from what Japan did to limit the damage from the
virus. I see 2 that get ignored from the discussion and were very important to
the results now. 1) They took it seriously from the start and were ready to
implement procedures that limited the transmission early on. 2) The citizens
were ready to do their part too such as masks and social distancing. We need
to keep that in mind.

~~~
tinus_hn
It helps they had masks available in the first place because they were already
used to wearing them.

~~~
wst_
And the best is that Western people would laugh out loud at them for wearing
masks any other day. But, irony, that was one of the biggest factor in this
case. Considering that they have an elderly society I'd say they did an
outstanding job.

